# How have your babies changed your life?



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

So recently I was sent a lovely message by one of the ladies on this forum, And it got me thinking how much my furkids have really changed my life.

I wont bore you all with the details but I suffer from EDS, and having my dogs around actually really helps its crazy and I am positive they know if youre feeling crap they'll curl up on your lap and give you all the love in the world!

The house in general is so much better I mean minus the fact that Neeva decided to redecorate my living room..:foxes15: Lol! My partner even comments on it he wasnt a dog person as he'd always been highly allergic so when we started living together I felt really lost without a canine companion as when I was growing up we always had dogs. We call the chihuahuas our miracle dogs as its the only dog my partner wasnt allergic too! Now hes dog mad and its even helped calm his allergies to other dogs too, now we can visit my parents and not have to worry about him ending up in the emergency room thanks to my parents english bull terriers :laughing5:

So how have your dogs changed your life? Would love to hear your stories.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

I will admit - I have always had a dog so it's hard for me to say they have "changed" my life because, for the most part, I have always had a dog. BUT......there have always been those interminable periods of time between one dog passing away and my grief and my saying "I can't get another dog. I can't live through the hurt again", and starting my search for the next furbaby. And then, very quickly, the loneliness sets in......the lack of *true* unconditional love of someone who wants nothing of you but your loyalty.......the lack of having someone to just cuddle and stroke and not judge you.......and THAT is when I realize how much a dog is so, very, very POSITIVE for my life.

My dogs have afforded me immediate joy when I walk in the house from a lousy day and see them freaking out and happy, happy, happy to see me - it's an instant mood lifter. My dogs have offered support and physical connection when I just need someone to "be" with, quietly, with no words or conversation.

I truly believe dogs to be the ultimate companion - more so than even humans! But, then again, I am a dog-person, through and through.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

My daughter also has EDS.
She has trained Jasper to fetch things for her to save her from bending down. Obviously only little things as he is only 4lbs lol but he really loves to help her in this way. (Except if the item is a chocolate bar, then he just runs around with it in his mouth, in the vain hope he will be allowed to eat it, always has us in stitches)


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> My daughter also has EDS.
> She has trained Jasper to fetch things for her to save her from bending down. Obviously only little things as he is only 4lbs lol but he really loves to help her in this way. *(Except if the item is a chocolate bar, then he just runs around with it in his mouth, in the vain hope he will be allowed to eat it, always has us in stitches*)


:laughing5: This made me laugh just visualizing...... :laughing5:


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

He is such a clown, he really hams it up.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> I will admit - I have always had a dog so it's hard for me to say they have "changed" my life because, for the most part, I have always had a dog. BUT......there have always been those interminable periods of time between one dog passing away and my grief and my saying "I can't get another dog. I can't live through the hurt again", and starting my search for the next furbaby. And then, very quickly, the loneliness sets in......the lack of *true* unconditional love of someone who wants nothing of you but your loyalty.......the lack of having someone to just cuddle and stroke and not judge you.......and THAT is when I realize how much a dog is so, very, very POSITIVE for my life.
> 
> My dogs have afforded me immediate joy when I walk in the house from a lousy day and see them freaking out and happy, happy, happy to see me - it's an instant mood lifter. My dogs have offered support and physical connection when I just need someone to "be" with, quietly, with no words or conversation.
> 
> I truly believe dogs to be the ultimate companion - more so than even humans! But, then again, I am a dog-person, through and through.



Yup favourite part of my day is coming home and seeing my babies! Dogs are the only thing that loves you more than it loves itself! I'd be so lost without them, and I totally agree I prefer dogs to humans.. Not even kidding I've got an awful habit of ignoring people if a dog walks past :laughing5:



Wicked Pixie said:


> My daughter also has EDS.
> She has trained Jasper to fetch things for her to save her from bending down. Obviously only little things as he is only 4lbs lol but he really loves to help her in this way. (Except if the item is a chocolate bar, then he just runs around with it in his mouth, in the vain hope he will be allowed to eat it, always has us in stitches)


Oh really? Tell her i feel her pain (literally) Lol!
And thats hilarious, I know if I trained my two to do that there would be no way in hell i'd be getting food back, though i'll give it to them they wait so patiently when Im unclipping they're leads and harnesses my hands are pretty badly effected so I'm always trying to figure out the best way my misshapen hands of doom can unclip them ha.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

I just got home from work and was lying on my bed for a bit with Corona. She is just the cutest dang thing! And I was thinking that I wish I could just share her with the world. She literally makes me that happy! And then I was checking my social media sites and felt compelled to reply here! I almost find it crazy how much I love my Corona. She has definitely turned me into a "crazy dog lady" and I'm proud of it! LOL.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

We only risk it with wrapped food, anything open would be eaten in a heartbeat Im sure lol.
I'm sorry to hear about your EDS, it is a horrible illness. One of the reasons we got our first Chi was because we needed a breed that wouldn't require a huge amount of exercise, although I didn't realise back then how much mobility my daughter would lose in the coming years. I am on my own for most of the walking now, although the dogs do love it when she is in her wheelchair as they get to sit on her lap and have a ride.
Mouse and Jasper are really sensitive, and can always tell when she is having a bad day emotionally. Interestingly they also sniff her joints sometimes when those joints are particularly unstable, often preceding a dislocation/subluxation. So we always take note if the dogs are interested in a particular body part. Do yours do this?


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Corona Pup said:


> I just got home from work and was lying on my bed for a bit with Corona. She is just the cutest dang thing! And I was thinking that I wish I could just share her with the world. She literally makes me that happy! And then I was checking my social media sites and felt compelled to reply here! I almost find it crazy how much I love my Corona. She has definitely turned me into a "crazy dog lady" and I'm proud of it! LOL.


Thats so cute, I love hearing stories like that It just makes me love the breed even more. They really are the best!! Plus who could resist Corona!?



Wicked Pixie said:


> We only risk it with wrapped food, anything open would be eaten in a heartbeat Im sure lol.
> I'm sorry to hear about your EDS, it is a horrible illness. One of the reasons we got our first Chi was because we needed a breed that wouldn't require a huge amount of exercise, although I didn't realise back then how much mobility my daughter would lose in the coming years. I am on my own for most of the walking now, although the dogs do love it when she is in her wheelchair as they get to sit on her lap and have a ride.
> Mouse and Jasper are really sensitive, and can always tell when she is having a bad day emotionally. Interestingly they also sniff her joints sometimes when those joints are particularly unstable, often preceding a dislocation/subluxation. So we always take note if the dogs are interested in a particular body part. Do yours do this?


Its a crazy illness I don't think I've ever came across someone in person who has too, as far as I know its quite rare so people never pay much attention my doctor has been at her practice 25+ years I'm her only patient with it she's even started going to seminars to learn more about it which I think is so nice! And yes I'm positive they can tell! Ive been so tired today and yesterday and they never once waited to go a walk they were quite happy to lay in bed with me. As far as dislocations go I had one a few weeks back walking up the stairs in the garden my hip dislocated and they ran away ha! Great dogs or what :laughing5: it wasnt until my partner ran out and I got it back in did they come near and they started kissing me. I have noticed pablo licks my knees which are really effected by it and my fingers too! They've been really clingy with me lately too!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Are you on FB? There is a great support group, Hypermobility syndrome- womens only group (terrible grammer lol but very supportive members)

Ours tend to run away and hide too when she has a bad dislocation, so it isn't just yours that are useless lol


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm sorry for being ignorant, and I hope it's not rude to ask, but what is EDS. Please only share if it's in your comfort zone!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Are you on FB? There is a great support group, Hypermobility syndrome- womens only group (terrible grammer lol but very supportive members)
> 
> Ours tend to run away and hide too when she has a bad dislocation, so it isn't just yours that are useless lol


Yes I am! Ive got a few pages but they aren't that good tbh, I've been in and out every consultant imaginable as well. Its a sucky illness!! I'll have a look and join !


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Corona Pup said:


> I'm sorry for being ignorant, and I hope it's not rude to ask, but what is EDS. Please only share if it's in your comfort zone!


Lol don't be silly you're not being ignorant at all Its Ehlers-Danlos syndrome!  

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ehlers–Danlos_syndrome


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

EDS is Ehlers Danlos syndrome, a connective tissue disorder. My daughter has the joint hypermobility type, which is the most common and means all joints are prone to dislocating/subluxating (partial dislocations) although there are several different types. Because it affects collagen, which is found in all parts of the body, there are many associated conditions that affect the digestion, vision, teeth, skin, the autonomic nervous system etc. Chronic pain and fatigue are found in all types of EDS.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I am personally convinced that chis are underused for medic alert dogs just from the few things we seen with Mickey. They know things humans can't see.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> EDS is Ehlers Danlos syndrome, a connective tissue disorder. My daughter has the joint hypermobility type, which is the most common and means all joints are prone to dislocating/subluxating (partial dislocations) although there are several different types. Because it affects collagen, which is found in all parts of the body, there are many associated conditions that affect the digestion, vision, teeth, skin, the autonomic nervous system etc. Chronic pain and fatigue are found in all types of EDS.


Yeap I'm mostly type 3 but also have some symptoms of 1 & 2 as well its a reaaaaalll party for me LOL. If you don't laugh you'll cry eh? If I'm not intruding what age is your daughter? I spent most of my teenage years in and out of hospital at one point they diagnosed me with Cushing Syndrome and gave me medication for that which was horrendous! Does the cold and flu effect your daughter differently? I find if i catch a cold I react totally differently to what my partner who doesn't have EDS would! its such a strange illness with so many bits and pieces to it.



zellko said:


> I am personally convinced that chis are underused for medic alert dogs just from the few things we seen with Mickey. They know things humans can't see.


Yeap I think they would make fantastic service and therapy dogs! They're so loving and intelligent and easy to transport!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She is 20, nearly 21 now. The EDS really kicked in around puberty (although with hindsight she had symptoms all through her childhood) but it took several years to get a formal diagnosis. Her particular weirdness is that she doesn't respond to painkillers at all, so you can imagine how much fun that is. Yes, it really does affect every part of your body. Without going into too much detail here, she is currently under the care of a cardiologist, urologist, neurologist, dermatologist, opthomologist and gastroenterologist as well as the usual orthotist and rheumatologist.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> She is 20, nearly 21 now. The EDS really kicked in around puberty (although with hindsight she had symptoms all through her childhood) but it took several years to get a formal diagnosis. Her particular weirdness is that she doesn't respond to painkillers at all, so you can imagine how much fun that is. Yes, it really does affect every part of your body. Without going into too much detail here, she is currently under the care of a cardiologist, urologist, neurologist, dermatologist, opthomologist and gastroenterologist as well as the usual orthotist and rheumatologist.


Yeah I've tried every painkiller but the really strong ones just made me vomit and sleep which didn't help with anything I also had morphine based tablets and that was a trip and a half haha, My last doctor visit we were talking about operating on my spine as its badly affected but I don't know it freaks me out as its your spine and so much can go wrong. I send all the dog cuddles to your daughter and to yourself as I can imagine how stressful it'll be for you seeing your daughter in so much pain! My mums the same she would wrap me in cotton wool if she could get away with it.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Even morphine doesn't affect her lol
I hope you can avoid surgery, the way EDS affects anaesthesia, and the way it affects healing, makes any form of surgery my biggest worry


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Even morphine doesn't affect her lol
> I hope you can avoid surgery, the way EDS affects anaesthesia, and the way it affects healing, makes any form of surgery my biggest worry


Wow thats mental! Really interesting too though,

They were wanting to basically put pins all down my spine I was sitting there like "ehhh that sounds safe…." I always find it interesting when I hear of someone else having it just because it never happens lol!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

That sounds absolutely terrifying! Hopefully it won't come to that.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> That sounds absolutely terrifying! Hopefully it won't come to that.


I'm between a rock and a hard place, My spine is by far the worst pain so if they can do something to make it better then thats a huge plus but surgery and the risks are just terrifying to me and you are right about the healing process. I can live with it the now i'm trying different things so hopefully no surgery will be required!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Omg I had heard of EDS, but wasn't very familiar with it. I'm so sorry to hear you have to deal with all this! I'm glad your chis are helping you though and that you're keeping a positive attitude despite everything.  I've had other breeds of dogs when I was a kid, but chihuahuas have been the most comforting ones in my experience. They made a big difference in my life too. Now I can't imagine ever not having a chi. 

I've had problems with depression and chronic fatigue, among other things, from many years of undiagnosed coeliac disease. The fatigue is getting better now, but for years I was so tired I could barely get myself to do basic things. On top of making me much happier, getting dogs added structure to my days, forced me to go out and be more active, more sociable (when you have a chi in London, you end up talking to a million people on each walk :laughing5. They can sense when something's wrong, especially Lilo. She always comes up to me and gives me a hug, tucks her little head in my neck or squishes her face on mine. :laughing5: Chis are so cute and funny too, they always make me laugh and forget about whatever pointless worry I may have.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Aw Caitlin I loved reading that what a nice story  I'm glad Pablo and neeva have brought you and your partner so much joy. 
I'm the same my lot make me so happy, when I'm feeling like crap there's always plenty cuddles on standby haha. Also seeing how much happier millie is now with her three sisters is lovely. 
I never even thought I'd have one dog never mind 4 but I've never been happier! It's been the best decision getting them all its lush how they all have their different personalities.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Omg I had heard of EDS, but wasn't very familiar with it. I'm so sorry to hear you have to deal with all this! I'm glad your chis are helping you though and that you're keeping a positive attitude despite everything.  I've had other breeds of dogs when I was a kid, but chihuahuas have been the most comforting ones in my experience. They made a big difference in my life too. Now I can't imagine ever not having a chi.
> 
> I've had problems with depression and chronic fatigue, among other things, from many years of undiagnosed coeliac disease. The fatigue is getting better now, but for years I was so tired I could barely get myself to do basic things. On top of making me much happier, getting dogs added structure to my days, forced me to go out and be more active, more sociable (when you have a chi in London, you end up talking to a million people on each walk :laughing5. They can sense when something's wrong, especially Lilo. She always comes up to me and gives me a hug, tucks her little head in my neck or squishes her face on mine. :laughing5: Chis are so cute and funny too, they always make me laugh and forget about whatever pointless worry I may have.


Yup its one crazy Illness! I hadn't even heard of it until I was diagnosed i was like eh what is that :laughing5: Hoping ill find the right medication that'll suit me! Some just make me into a walking zombie. Coeliac disease must be horrible! How're you finding it now, now that you know you have it is it manageable? And yes I also suffer from depression too due to feeling crappy all the time and the chi's defiantly know if I'm having a rubbish day!! They really are such a loving breed I couldnt think of owning any other. They're currently curled up on my lap the now which is so nice! 



Jessicashield said:


> Aw Caitlin I loved reading that what a nice story  I'm glad Pablo and neeva have brought you and your partner so much joy.
> I'm the same my lot make me so happy, when I'm feeling like crap there's always plenty cuddles on standby haha. Also seeing how much happier millie is now with her three sisters is lovely.
> I never even thought I'd have one dog never mind 4 but I've never been happier! It's been the best decision getting them all its lush how they all have their different personalities.


I bet theres tons of laughter in your house with all your babies!! How're you finding it? Are they all getting along good ?? You need to post more piccys I'm getting withdrawals!!!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> coco_little_bear said:
> 
> 
> > Omg I had heard of EDS, but wasn't very familiar with it. I'm so sorry to hear you have to deal with all this! I'm glad your chis are helping you though and that you're keeping a positive attitude despite everything.
> ...


There is honestly they are mad! We call them the crazy chis! Hahah, Darcy and millie are like best friends and pixie and Gucci love eachother... I will post some photos soon just been so busy with them I've havnt got round to it. I went to my first ringcraft class last night me and the dogs really enjoyed it!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> I've had problems with depression and chronic fatigue, among other things, from many years of undiagnosed coeliac disease. .



Ha! I also don't eat wheat/gluten. I started doing an elimination diet years ago because, well, like you, I felt AWFUL most of the time. And, *BAM*, stopped eating gluten and all my symptoms went away....the arthritic pain, the bloating, the gas, the diarrhea, the brain fog, the irritability (okay, so sometimes I can still be irritable   ) allll went away. I'm sure I am celiac as my mom has always had "IBS" her whole adult life and STILL eats wheat. I'm sure she's likely celiac. She also gets the psoriasis. But she claims to not be "gluten-intolerant" - she just has her head in the sand.

Anyway, I have been off wheat for about three years now and I will never go back....not even to get the official diagnosis. I know some peeps poo-bah me for not being officially diagnosed but there is no way I am gonna go back to eating wheat for three months and feel like crap just so some doctor can tell me what I already know.


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

My chi's are my furkids. My girl knew I was sick before I knew it. We have had her for 10yrs, we socialized our dogs so they wouldn't be super attached to anyone in our family. Didn't want them to get the chihuahua aggrieved behavior. My girl became super attached to me and would let anyone come near me, she started attacking my husband and adult kids. We all thought maybe she's getting older, we just moved to Hawaii and living in a new home was getting to her. To make the long story short. I was diagnosed with breast cancer a couple of weeks later. I am now in remission. She knows when I'm not feeling well and continues to become super protective when my energry is down from my lymphodema (a result from BC). Harley is my nurse for my family, they will check with her to see if I'm feeling ok. she really should be a service dog, we just never knew she had this in her until I had cancer. 
My furkids are a joy and I couldn't imagine having another breed.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Cait93x said:


> Yup its one crazy Illness! I hadn't even heard of it until I was diagnosed i was like eh what is that :laughing5: Hoping ill find the right medication that'll suit me! Some just make me into a walking zombie. Coeliac disease must be horrible! How're you finding it now, now that you know you have it is it manageable? And yes I also suffer from depression too due to feeling crappy all the time and the chi's defiantly know if I'm having a rubbish day!! They really are such a loving breed I couldnt think of owning any other. They're currently curled up on my lap the now which is so nice!


Aww that's another great thing about chihuahuas, they're so tiny we can even have more than one cuddled up on our lap at the same time. :lol: Gosh it does sound crazy, I hope you'll find the right meds for it! As for me, it was horrible before when I didn't know what was causing all my health issues, but since being diagnosed I can't really complain, I'm lucky that it turned out to be something manageable (strict gluten free diet) so it could be worse!



Dorothy's Mom said:


> Ha! I also don't eat wheat/gluten. I started doing an elimination diet years ago because, well, like you, I felt AWFUL most of the time. And, *BAM*, stopped eating gluten and all my symptoms went away....the arthritic pain, the bloating, the gas, the diarrhea, the brain fog, the irritability (okay, so sometimes I can still be irritable   ) allll went away. I'm sure I am celiac as my mom has always had "IBS" her whole adult life and STILL eats wheat. I'm sure she's likely celiac. She also gets the psoriasis. But she claims to not be "gluten-intolerant" - she just has her head in the sand.
> 
> Anyway, I have been off wheat for about three years now and I will never go back....not even to get the official diagnosis. I know some peeps poo-bah me for not being officially diagnosed but there is no way I am gonna go back to eating wheat for three months and feel like crap just so some doctor can tell me what I already know.


Yup that sounds like coeliac disease! I had such bad joint pain too, migraines nearly every day, anaemia on and off, digestive problems and all that you listed, etc. By the end I was starting to get neuropathy in one hand/arm. I've been GF for a few years now and all symptoms went away, except the fatigue, but it's been getting better slowly. 

My mum always thought she had IBS too, but after I was diagnosed, she went gluten free to test it and all her symptoms went away. She's also refusing to eat gluten again just for the sake of being tested. At the end of the day if you know you can't eat gluten, there's no point in making yourself sick just to be told what you already know. hehe I couldn't imagine going back on gluten either and I would also refuse to do it if I were in your position. lol


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

I feel sad for all your pain! I am happy that your little chis bring such joy to your life! I know Corona has done wonders for my anxiety and I honestly don't know how my daughter would be living on her own without Nut, due to her epilepsy, anxiety, ADD, and various other issues(well,Nut and her meds!) But we count our blessing she doesn't live with pain. Here is wishing you all a pain free (as possible), happy day!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

2chimomma said:


> My chi's are my furkids. My girl knew I was sick before I knew it. We have had her for 10yrs, we socialized our dogs so they wouldn't be super attached to anyone in our family. Didn't want them to get the chihuahua aggrieved behavior. My girl became super attached to me and would let anyone come near me, she started attacking my husband and adult kids. We all thought maybe she's getting older, we just moved to Hawaii and living in a new home was getting to her. To make the long story short. I was diagnosed with breast cancer a couple of weeks later. I am now in remission. She knows when I'm not feeling well and continues to become super protective when my energry is down from my lymphodema (a result from BC). Harley is my nurse for my family, they will check with her to see if I'm feeling ok. she really should be a service dog, we just never knew she had this in her until I had cancer.
> My furkids are a joy and I couldn't imagine having another breed.


First off congratulations on being in remission that is fantastic news!! Dogs really know when somethings up they are so intelligent it amazes me every day. I'm so happy to hear you're in remission though cancer is horrendous I lost my papa in April to it. I send you all the dog kisses in the world and hope for a full recovery for ya.



Corona Pup said:


> I feel sad for all your pain! I am happy that your little chis bring such joy to your life! I know Corona has done wonders for my anxiety and I honestly don't know how my daughter would be living on her own without Nut, due to her epilepsy, anxiety, ADD, and various other issues(well,Nut and her meds!) But we count our blessing she doesn't live with pain. Here is wishing you all a pain free (as possible), happy day!


Awww that was super sweet thank you!! They really do help, love seeing their happy faces! I love hearing how dogs help people with conditions have you found nut knows if your daughter is feeling nervous or even an epilepsy attack coming on? Dogs are fantastic for anxiety they're so therapeutic they really do calm you down. I hope you have a lovely day too!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww that's another great thing about chihuahuas, they're so tiny we can even have more than one cuddled up on our lap at the same time. :lol: Gosh it does sound crazy, I hope you'll find the right meds for it! As for me, it was horrible before when I didn't know what was causing all my health issues, but since being diagnosed I can't really complain, I'm lucky that it turned out to be something manageable (strict gluten free diet) so it could be worse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I also had lower arm and hand neuropathy. It got so I could barely open any jar lids, etc. I also had really low iron - like, FOUR- on my blood tests. 

I feel for those whose doctors poo-bah them and think they're crazy just because GF has become such a fad. I know here, in Ontario, where we have universal (free) health care, that celiac testing is NOT paid for. It's really a shame.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Yep, I also had lower arm and hand neuropathy. It got so I could barely open any jar lids, etc. I also had really low iron - like, FOUR- on my blood tests.
> 
> I feel for those whose doctors poo-bah them and think they're crazy just because GF has become such a fad. I know here, in Ontario, where we have universal (free) health care, that celiac testing is NOT paid for. It's really a shame.


I know what you mean, a lot of people/doctors don't take it seriously because of the fad. I was lucky to finally stumble on a doctor in the UK that looked at my long list of symptoms I'd written down and immediately said "this is a classic case of coeliac disease" and sent me for testing. I'm actually from Canada too btw (Quebec) , although I live in the UK now.


----------

